# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Newts!

## Stardust369

Hi,

I have always thought newts were the cutest thing ever, but when I lived at home my mom wouldn't let me get any because she hates anything that looks like a snake or lizard. 
A few weeks ago I was at the reptile store and I saw that they had newts for sale and they weren't very expensive! I'm thinking about getting some in the fall. 
Few questions:
Can newts live with any other animals? (e.g. fish, tree frogs)
How big of an aquarium do they require?
How many should I get to start out with?
And, are they hard to take care of?

Thanks!

----------


## Caspian

It honestly depends on what kind of newt you are talking about. Please, find out what kind they are. Then we'll be able to get down to facts, not guesses.

To be honest, I don't suggest ever mixing species. It's just not a good idea.

Newts require pretty big aquariums from what I have heard. I would say
 20 Gallon- minimum, 55 gallon- optimum 

Like I said, we need to know the kind of newt.

----------


## Michael

Like Caspian said, need to know species.

General rule of thumb with Newts though is they are too shy to be kept with fish. When kept with fish they usually become stressed. They also require cooler water than most tropical fish can tolerate.

Mixing amphibians is a big fat* no*. There is a huge risk of cross contamination of disease, toxins, parasites. You name it, it's just a cardinal rule of keeping amphibians in general. You want to go with a species only tank with these guys, for the most part (and amphibians in general).

----------


## Caspian

Agreed, mixing species is a bad idea. I've heard of people mixing Firebelly toads and Firebelly newts, and having one or the other dead the next day due to the toxins both species secrete.

I second Michael on that, newt's are generally very shy and best kept alone. I've seen more than one enclosure online where a newt was kept with fish, and all it would do is hide. 

I've done some research; apparently, if you are obtaining a newt in the larval stage, you can feed it bloodworms, tubiflex, brine shrimp, and water crustaceans, the latter I've never heard of to be kept as feeders.

If you're getting an adult, I know from my friend's experience with newts that crickets and earthworms do fine for newts.

----------


## Heather

Yes, they are both correct. Newts do best alone with only their own species. 

We have 2 red spotted newts. They are both adults. We feed ours flightless fruit flies, beheaded small crickets, and tiny earth worm pieces. They have learned to hand feed the worms and crickets.

----------


## Heather

Oh, they are currently in a ten gallon and I am currently making them a 20 gallon long home.

----------

